# problem to root Droid 2 A955



## zerstoren (Jan 8, 2013)

hi everybody
i've recently purchased this Droid 2 and now i want to root it but i have several troubles
i can't activate USB DEBUGGING mode, i've activated it on develop options but it doesn't work when i connect my usb cable on any mode
help pls :c
Thank you in advance


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

if you are on the latest OTA update follow these steps to root : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/

If you are on froyo or the gingerbread update before that you can use Pete's motorola root tools. Click usb debugging on. Go back to your home screen. Plug in the phone. Select charge only from the menu. Click the root my phone button. It will run through it's thing and restart your phone like 4 times. Then it will warn you that you can potentially totally break your phone with your new found root abilities.

Pete's root tools will not work on the latest OTA. And I think it's obvious but just in case... simply connecting your phone and selecting USB debugging doesn't root your phone, it doesn't debug itself, it doesn't log itself, it doesn't bring up a "would you like to root me dialog", and it doesn't bring up your root files(without you setting it up to do so prior)









If the above didn't help, What method are doing to root your phone? What version are you on?


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dubbsy is correct. If you prefer, here is an ezSBF CD image for the .601 Verizon version (the "gingerbread update before that"). It does the same thing as Pete's tools, but may be easier for the inexperienced, and gives the option to just root, or SBF & root. The thread Dubbsy linked to is, as he suggested, for the most recent .621 version. Also, themib (aka sd_shadow) has a good collection of links full of info if you're looking to learn more about your device.


----------



## zerstoren (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks to both :3
my phone is the .601 so i guess i will use the ezSBF image 
i'll try it, i'll post my results
thank u so much


----------

